# vids about april 28th



## tigwired (May 16, 2006)

The following vids are all about the National Day Of Mourning and Workers Memorial Day

the first is a safety tune
the last two are of people who have lost their lives in the work world.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAmMuP5uud4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0QVdEo-gkI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0-cktZb-fI


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Not to sound callous but the majority of Workplace Deaths are Preventable by the WORKER(S).

Some OTJ deaths are just an unavoidable percentage due to the nature of the job. 


For example:

I was for a period of my life a Roofer, or at least employed as one. I quickly found out that most roof fall-deaths are not from falling off but by literally walking off! A lapse of *environment awareness*! MY FAULT that I nearly was killed OTJ.

Would like to know the story behind that second video. What happened?


----------



## tigwired (May 16, 2006)

agreed
the first and last line of defence is the worker...sometimes they just need to be reminded to keep the focus on the work at hand......
don't know the story behind the second video...sorry


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

That is a shame! Would like to understand the video better!


----------



## tigwired (May 16, 2006)

Got this info from their website 

From: WorkersMemorialDay 

About This Video 
Added: February 27, 2008 
Workers Memorial Dedication everyone has the power to make change through even the most painful lessons of loss this is just one of my many attempts to do just that. And I would hope enough to inspire others with their own stories to tell to do so. As it is our tragic stories of loss that hold the most potential to fuel change for the safety and protection of all workers. While honoring the memories of our loved ones lost. Workers Memorial Day is April, 28th please join us in honoring the many life's lost. for more information go to http://usmwf.org/


----------



## BBS (Dec 10, 2007)

*Newbies VS Experienced Employees*

Hey Guys,

After spending many years on commercial jobsites in construction management and a few years as a safety director I feel lucky to have never witnessed a fatalty.
I use to tell our new hires during orientation that I will probably have 10yrs.
taken off of my life because of the things I have been exposed to during the years.(Yes and all the self inflection)
Some of these were not known to cause problems at the time,some was exposure from Employers that did not care or thought it would cost to much much to correct the problem.
Like one of you said we all have a responsibility to each other and can make a difference.It is time for some of the old timers that say I have been doing it this way for 30 years to do a reality check.
When we have been at our trade for many years it is very easy to get complacent and forget about safety.
No one wants to live with regret,say something the next time you see someone doing something stupid.


----------

